# Past tense: -ᄊ어 and -서



## Jgon

How do I know when to use -ᄊ어 and -서?
For example 했어 uses -ᄊ어 but I've also seen other verbs, which I forgot what exactly, use -서 instead. is there a rule to this?


----------



## Kross

It is not clear to me about what you are asking here. Can you give us some examples?


----------



## Jgon

I might be wrong but I think there is a verb in Korean that ended in 이 and instead of using the regular 였어 to make it past tense, it became 여서 instead.


----------



## Amy Rubio

*-ㅆ어* is the past tense but *-서*  indicates the reason or condition for a state or an action. 

For example: 
어제 난 학교에 *갔**어* (Yesterday I went to school)
어제 난 학교에 공부해*서* 갔어 (Yesterday I went to shcool to study)


----------



## Kross

Amy Rubio said:


> *-*어제 난 학교에 공부해*서* 갔어 (Yesterday I went to shcool to study)


 Sorry for jumping in. The ~해서 here doesn't sound natural. I'd say, "~공부*하러* 갔어."


----------



## Amy Rubio

Kross said:


> Sorry for jumping in. The ~해서 here doesn't sound natural. I'd say, "~공부*하러* 갔어."



So, you're right. I'm just a student


----------

